# IMac intel disque dur HS !



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

salut 

Heureux possesseur d'un iMac intel core duo depuis 2 ans maintenant...
Je crois que cette fois le disque dur a rendu l'âme 
Plantage du Finder, et au redémarrage l'icône fatidique du point d'interrogation. 
Je met le dvd d'installation, utilitaire de disque : le disque apparaît une fois sur trois et impossible de faire une vérification ou réparation..
Le disque n'apparaît pas non plus dans l'utilitaire demarrage. 
J'ai fait quelques manip, zapper la pram, demarrer sans les extensions...mais rien n'y fait!
Au passage maintenant impossible de demarrer sur le dvd, il est rejeté à chaque fois!

Je pense donc au disque HS 

Évidemment pas de garantie c'est pas drôle sinon. 

Les questions sont les suivantes :
- est ce bien le disque dur ? (malheuresement je crois)
- est il possible de le changer ? Chez qui ? Pour quel prix ?
- eventuellement une corde pour me pendre ? 

PS : alors que j'écris ce message depuis mon iPhone le demarrage en mode safe à "réussi" puisque j'ai passé l'étape de l'ouverture session mais la roue multicolore ne s'arrête plus de tourner...

Merci d'avance


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

As-tu un disque dur externe ? Si oui, tu pourrais essayer de procéder à une installation de MacOS sur le disque externe et, de là, essayer de récupérer tes données.

J'avais lu un sujet sur ce forum où on parlait de l'outil utilisé pour ouvrir les iMac... Un truc genre carte de crédit... Sinon, une fois que tu as trouvé le moyen d'ouvrir le monstre, changer le disque dur ne devrait pas être trop dur...


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

J'ai trouvé ces vidéos:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzuBW3mu7LI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r0MRAPryd48


Pas super évident, mais si t'es un peu bricoleur...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Pour ce qui est des données pas de soucis c'est sur un disque externe. 
Installer proprement le système ne me dérange pas. 

Pour ce qui est du démontage je suis pas super doué alors effectivement si je vois que le prix d'un changement est exagéré je m'y mettrais mais si je peux éviter. 
Sauf évidemment si la manip est ultra simple ce dont je doute sur un iMac...

Petite précision je suis sur Paris donc si quelqu'un connaît une boutique qui fait du bon travail et avec des tarifs raisonnables je suis preneur 

Merci quand même


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

moi ce qui m'inquiète c'est : 



Smirnofff a dit:


> Au passage maintenant impossible de demarrer sur le dvd, il est rejeté à chaque fois!


 
tes données sur disque externe, c'est un clone du système ou pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Et non c'est pas un clone du système.
Effectivement ca m'inquiète un peu l'histoire du dvd, alors que j'arrivais à demarrer dessus lors des premiers demarrage, après impossible.
Pourtant le disque dur et le lecteur ne devrait pas avoir de lien non ?


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

Smirnofff a dit:


> Et non c'est pas un clone du système.


 
dommage.....



Smirnofff a dit:


> Effectivement ca m'inquiète un peu l'histoire du dvd, alors que j'arrivais à demarrer dessus lors des premiers demarrage, après impossible.
> Pourtant le disque dur et le lecteur ne devrait pas avoir de lien non ?


 
si..... le controleur de disque, la carte mère, l'alimentation, .....

je ne veux pas être alarmiste, hein ! , mais bon..... je cherche le pourquoi du comment 

maintenant, il est possible aussi (à confirmer) que le DVD, ne trouvant pas de DD, décide de s'éjecter.....


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> je ne veux pas être alarmiste, hein ! , mais bon..... je cherche le pourquoi du comment



Tu me fais peur aussi là... alors que ce n'est pas mon iMac


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

EricKvD a dit:


> Tu me fais peur aussi là... alors que ce n'est pas mon iMac


 
on n'y est pas encore....


à tenter toutefois: brancher un DD externe (usb ou firewire, pas d'importance puisque Macintel) et tenter d'y installer MacOs...

L'achat d'un DD externe sera dans tous les cas une bonne chose... on ne le répetera jamais assez: il FAUT faire des sauvegardes.....

Au fait, c'est bien le DVD livré avec la machine, ou acheté dans une belle boite, que tu essayes d'insérer....?


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

J'ai mal au coeur quand je vois mon iMac malade comme ça 

Ceci dit les dernières nouvelles sont pas rejuissantes...
Au demarrage le Mac rejete le Dvd et l'écran reste bloqué sur la pomme et le rond de chargement. 

Pour ce qui est du dvd : il s'agit du dvd de Leopard installé depuis un petit moment en lieu et place de Tiger qui était installé à l'origine. 

Docteur le malade ne s'arrange pas !!


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

et avec TON cd d'install de tiger, ça fait pareil ?


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

Et si... tu le laissais se reposer un peu ? J'ai déjà vu des trucs bizarres en informatique... Ejectes le DVD d'install, éteints ton imac, à la limite, débranche le du courant et va faire un tour (par exemple au magasin d'informatique pour t'acheter un 2eme dd externe). Te dépêche pas, prends ton temps.

Ca aura au moins l'avantage de te rafraichir les idées (ça ne va pas le guérir, je sais)

Lorsque tu rentres, fais les manip proposées par Arlequin, c'est-à-dire essayer d'installer MacOS sur ton nouveau disque externe.


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

EricKvD a dit:


> Et si... tu le laissais se reposer un peu ? ...........


 
:mouais: 
 


..... à sortir prochainement: "Réparer son Mac ... pour les Nuls....par EricKvD" :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Le Dvd de Tiger (d'origine donc) est lui aussi rejeté. 
Cette fois ci après l'éjection j'ai de nouveau le dossier avec le point d'interrogation qui clignote. 

J'ai essayé la solution éteindre et repos puisque le problème date de hier aprem mais malheuresement pas de miracle au réveil ce matin 

Ce soir je suis occupé ça m'évitera d'y penser  

En fait si je suis sur que c'est le disque dur il me reste à trouver une boutique et faire les reparations, ça serait le moindre mal, mais je veux pas faire ses reparations et m'apercevoire que c'était un autre problème plus important... 

Merci quand même d'essayer de trouver des solutions


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

Je suppose que c'est ton seul Mac ? Car sinon, il y a aussi le mode Target... Mais comme je ne l'ai jamais utilisé...


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

Arlequin a dit:


> à sortir prochainement: "Réparer son Mac ... pour les Nuls....par EricKvD" :rateau:



J'viens de vérifier, ça n'existe pas encore...


----------



## Arlequin (15 Février 2008)

EricKvD a dit:


> J'viens de vérifier, ça n'existe pas encore...


 
tu sais donc ce qu'il te reste à faire.... allez hop, au boulot


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2008)

Oui un petit livre avec qui mélangerait dépannage et relaxation 

Bon toujours malade mon iMac...
je penche quand même sur un disque dur HS, si quelqu'un a une idée du prix et éventuellement d'une boutique je dis pas non


----------



## EricKvD (15 Février 2008)

En cherchant pour toi, je suis tombé sur ceci: 
http://www.central-pc.fr/
http://www.micro-xs.com/


A partir de cette page: bonne chance


----------



## Anonyme (16 Février 2008)

Merci pour les liens je vais etudier ça. 

Au dernière nouvelle après un demarrage qui dure bien 5 minutes, j'accède au bureau où seul le dock apparaît, mais qui ne réagit pas. Et un message d'erreur concernant Spootlight apparaît et que je choisiss ignorer, rapport ou relancer le résultat est le même : moulinage et reaparition de la fenêtre...

Et je ne parviens toujours pas à booter sur le dvd d'installation. 

Je commence à douter si c'est seulement le disque dur qui en rade ? 
Ça pourrait être autre chose de plus grave


----------



## Moonwalker (17 Février 2008)

Personne n'a évoqué le Apple Hardware Test (AHT) => démarrer sur le DVD d'installation n°1 en maintenant la touche D.


----------



## Anonyme (17 Février 2008)

Je viens d'essayer à l'instant et toujours le problème que impossible de demarrer sur le Dvd  
il est rejeté à chaque fois. 

Que ce soit en appuyant sur C ou D au demarrage le Dvd est à chaque fois rejeté


----------



## Gwenvael (13 Septembre 2008)

Pour Smirnofff... J'ai vu exactement le même soucis chez un pote... on aura vraiment tout fait l'AHT pour info ne vérifie pas du tout le disque dur et son état. la défrag n'arrivera jamais a son terme.. la réinstallation non plus... Le soucis que tu as correspond probablement à celui que tu as annoncé.. Si il s'agit de la même version d'imac que mon pote (au niveau de la date ca correspondrait) La réparation pour le changement de disque dur revient à  280 euros (cela change surement suivit la capacité du disque) frais de mains d'oeuvre compris... Il a fait la réparation dans un centre agréer que l'n trouve sur le site d'apple.


----------



## Lizandre (15 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de perdre un iMac 24" d'octobre 2006 du fait d'une panne du disque dur. En fait, c'est vista sous bootcamp qui m'a mis la puce à l'oreille. Vista rencontrait des corruptions du système de plus en plus fréquentes, nécessitant redémarrage et réparations. (ça, c'était cet été, entre juillet et aout.)

Jusqu'à ce que windows ne démarre plus. Du tout. Et impossible de le réinstaller, car le DD n'était plus reconnu par le DVD d'installation windows.

Début septembre, l'iMac redémarre quand il veut, puis plus du tout (sur le DD, le dvd d'installation de tiger marchait encore, mais ne trouvait rien à réparer : puisqu'il refusait de réparer le disque, considéré comme "en cours d'utilisation" !!). J'ai tout démonté, changé le DD. Toujours pas reconnu. Et puis, c'est le lecteur de DVD lui même qui ne lit plus les disques...

Juste avant cette ultime panne, un utilitaire (je sais plus lequel) m'avait indiqué des I/O errors : je crois que c'est la carte mère elle-même qui était grillée (?)

Sinon, concernant les disques durs, j'ai déjà perdu plusieurs ordinateurs à cause d'une usure prématurée du DD (un dell fixe, un dell portable, cet iMac là). Je me dis de plus en plus que c'est l'une des parties les plus fragiles d'un ordi.


----------



## phiel13 (18 Septembre 2008)

A lire ce post, cela confirme l'interêt de prendre un Apple care pour mon iMac 24" , afin d'être tranquille quelques temps, à priori le coût de l'apple care serait remboursé en cas de crash disque...


----------

